# Alsace seasons - they change so quickly.



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

For Street View followers:

Dive up and down from:

48.62729, 7.30506

Living there you just wouldn't know what to wear


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Images taken in October 2008 then November 2008 :wink: 

I've seen that a lot on Norwegian roads.


----------

